

Scientists discover monkeys that fish - technoguyrob
http://www.aol.com.au/news/story/Scientists-discover-macaque-monkeys-in-Indonesia-that-fish/574811/index.html

======
hugh
Not as interesting as I thought it might be.

I thought they might be fishing with lines, or bait, or nets, but instead
they're just reaching into the water and grabbing them. I'm actually surprised
nobody's ever observed this behaviour in monkeys before -- if you've got a
shallow river with fish it's not that difficult.

